
The Price of Discipline - mike1013
https://www.perell.com/blog/the-price-of-discipline
======
zlast
Been working for a year in NYC after college - I also see people "amusing
ourselves to death" on the weekends. We are used to jumping through hoops all
our lives, and once we're adults, what's the next hoop? Promotion? Money?

It's pretty clear that there aren't "hoops" that make you automatically
happier, but it would help if we all had a little more time to explore life -
in childhood and adulthood.

